# Which instrument is used in the ending of EQUALS Film soundtrack



## ratherbirds (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi, you, specialist of vst instrument ! Is there anyone who could tell me which instrument is used in the ending of EQUALS Film soundtrack below ?

It s Huge !


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)

The artist I believe is Apparat ( Sascha Ring). I would classify this as "Shoegaze" treatment which is usually a combination of Sound Design & Sound Treatment. In this case it sounds like several layers of different reverbs building the sound up.
Here is some information on his Berlin-based Studio.
http://www.apparatstudios.com/studio/main-control-room/

You may also want to look into the music, sound, and techniques of Ulrich Schnauss.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 25, 2017)

Ho, yes, thank you. 
I read somewhere there is 2 artist : Music by : Dustin O'Halloran - Sascha Ring; But i don't know.
In an other forum, i find a track wich content an similar sound : 
I will ask what is it to the author


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)

@ryanstrong is here on the forum. I and pinging him in so he can share his thoughts


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, i've asked him my question. Thank Y.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 26, 2017)




----------

